# Chicago nov 28th-30th direct action training/ anti coal benefit show and action



## xsjado (Nov 26, 2009)

saturday november 28th - anti-coal punk benefit show
at mount happy (2003 W. Cermak)

with:
decay after death
abby and the assholes
dirty surgeon insurgency
toxic shock refugee
MC Chessmaster
dead from shed
and more TBA

$5 benefit for the mobilization for climate justice
(www.howgreenischicago.org www.actforclimatejustice.org)
10th Anniversary of the Seattle WTO shutdown party


----------

